# Who is in to Electronic Dance Music and what's your type



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

I can't imagine any correlation - but I could be wrong.

I love Electronic music, of all stripes really. I love Drum & Bass, Dubstep, Maximal, and Moombahton for dancing to. Love listening to more EDM (Aphex Twin, Boards of Canada, etc) for chilling at home. Never really got into Trance or House so much.


----------



## Seattlelite (Nov 18, 2012)

LeaT said:


> And my bestest ENFP friend is into metal music so yep... I doubt you find any correlation at all.


(I like some heavy metal too. Dated two death metal "singers"/growlers whatever. theres a lot of energy in that too)

Well all I'm saying, correlation or not, it's and interesting thought!


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Seattlelite said:


> (I like some heavy metal too. Dated two death metal "singers"/growlers whatever. theres a lot of energy in that too)
> 
> Well all I'm saying, correlation or not, it's and interesting thought!


Yeah, but the energy can be expressed in any genre,


----------

